# Monitor Light blinking BUT No display



## bajaj151 (Jul 28, 2010)

Already done :-

1) Clean the Ram slots, then Insert Ram.
2) Tried New Ram
3) Remove the CMOS battery
4) Check with other monitor
5) Tried with other power supply
6) Remove connection from HDD, DVD Drive


--> I tried connecting Monitor without connecting it to CPU and monitor is displayng message : No display
That means, Monitor is fine ...there is problem with Motherboard.


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2010)

What is the system configuration.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 28, 2010)

asigh said:


> What is the system configuration.




Intel Board, 
P4
80 GB ATA
DVD-RW
Intex 300W SMPS


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2010)

When ur PC boots do u get to see CPU light blinking or the PC does not boot at all?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 28, 2010)

maybe asigh wanted to know if you have any graphics card or not (not onboard)...

as your point# 4 says that you have attached another monitor to your PC and it is still not working means that something wrong with the configuration...

are you able to see the bootup screen...if yes go into bios setup and try to see if HDDs are being correctly detected...you can check other critical parts too...


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 28, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> When ur PC boots do u get to see CPU light blinking or the PC does not boot at all?



Yes..CPU light is blinking

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------




gagan007 said:


> maybe asigh wanted to know if you have any graphics card or not (not onboard)...
> 
> as your point# 4 says that you have attached another monitor to your PC and it is still not working means that something wrong with the configuration...
> 
> are you able to see the bootup screen...if yes go into bios setup and try to see if HDDs are being correctly detected...you can check other critical parts too...




NO Graphics Card...

Not able to see bootup screen...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2010)

@OP, please refer this thread...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...ystem-booting-shutting-down-properly-sos.html


----------

